# Rudy T thinks Karl will return (merged)



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Rudy T thinks Karl will return*

LINK 

He's already basically turned down Popadot and the Spurs, so it's pretty much down to the Lakers or the Heat.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

he should go to the heat.

PG-Dwyane Wade
SG-Wesley Person
SF-Eddie Jones
PF-Karl Malone
C- Shaq

not a bad lineup.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Rudy T better not be putting his foot in his mouth. 

Karl being back makes us dangerous. 

I'm telling yall now that Odom is becoming very special. 

He probably won't play well early in the season because he's gonna need rest but by mid-season he's gonna be playing great ball. 

Odom , Kobe and Karl I like that. 

Hopefully the sell-out former overweight great center doesn't mess up our plans.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> he should go to the heat.
> 
> PG-Dwyane Wade
> ...


Yeah thats a bad line-up. 

This one is better. 

Kobe
Rush
Odom
Malone
Divac


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't care what Rudy and Mitch have to say, want to hear something from Malone.

Popadoc, lol.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That's good to hear. Come back Karl, play forever.


----------



## Pat13nt1y Wa1t1ng (Feb 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I don't care what Rudy and Mitch have to say, want to hear something from Malone.
> 
> Popadoc, lol.


i thought malone already stated that it is either retirement or the Lakers


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Great news. Hope he does comeback!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I hope Rudy's right. We need Karl.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

malone did say something, remember, he said that if he were to come back and not retire he was to play for the lakers. Malone is a man of his words but i just dont know how true this is


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Locke, who are the first three on the list in you avatar?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> malone did say something, remember, he said that if he were to come back and not retire he was to play for the lakers. Malone is a man of his words but i just dont know how true this is


Carlos Boozer is a man of his words too.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So guess Karl is deciding rather to play with Shaq or with Kobe.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Yeah, this is awesome, I saw it as the cover story on www.hoopshype.com today.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Hey Locke, who are the first three on the list in you avatar?


:laugh: The avatar's a poster from "Kill Bill Vol. 2" that I modified. The other names are O-Ren Ishii, Vernita Green and Budd; they're just characters from the movie. Originally #s 4 and 5 were Elle Driver and Bill. And let me just make it very clear that I don't want GP or Mitch dead. Unemployed maybe, but not dead.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh, couldn't see the first two and thought the third was Bud Selig or something. Nice touch up!


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

*Any word from Malone, and who do you think your starters are?*

What's the deal with Malone? Try to be objective, what do you think are the chances he returns?

And who are your most likely starters?


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

did Rudy T check with GM Kobe to make sure it is ok for Malone to return?


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Any word from Malone, and who do you think your starters are?*



> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> What's the deal with Malone? Try to be objective, what do you think are the chances he returns?
> 
> And who are your most likely starters?


Malone is choosing between Miami and LA according to Chad Ford of ESPN. If I were him, I'd go to Miami (I hope he doesn't). But Mitch and Rudy T sound pretty confident in his return, and that's gotta count for something.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

to the guy who said GM kobe...if u havent known kobe and malone are neighbors y would he want him back they are very good friends


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Malone will come to Italy  

There are rumors about him going to the Scavolini Pesaro :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

god some of these posts are just not funny:| :|


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> god some of these posts are just not funny:| :|


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :yes: :yes: :yes:



:laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Hey do you hate Heinz ketchup because you hate John Kerry?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Wolves courting Malone*

The Timberwolves this week are making a serious effort to sign free-agent power forward Karl Malone.

The Wolves plan to have the NBA's most valuable player, Kevin Garnett, fly to Los Angeles with coach Flip Saunders to try to persuade the 6-foot-9, 259-pound future hall of famer and two-time MVP to sign with Minnesota.


===========

I don't know why I have this feeling of Malone toying with us. Don't sign Karl, don't :no:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm starting to think Karl is like floating bad luck almost like he doesn't fit with anyone. We looked great on paper then everything goes wrong last season he gets hurt and you know the rest. 

Chasing the ring almost never happens for ex great players. 

If he comes back to the Lakers great if he doesn't oh well.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> If he comes back to the Lakers great if he doesn't oh well.



dont leave me malone....dont...... malone thats for u




:twave:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason the Wolves want Malone is so Kevin Garnett won't have to face him in the playoffs. Smart move on their part, buy their way out of a tough one-on-one matchup.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> If he comes back to the Lakers great if he doesn't oh well.


That's how I feel too. When I think about the Lakers now I don't even envision Karl as part of the team anymore. I'd love for him to come back but in the long run it's not going to make or break us.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey do you hate Heinz ketchup because you hate John Kerry?


yeh that was right, but as you can see i got bored of a Ketchup Bottle as my avatar


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


turned out to be just a rumor...



> There is no truth to the rumor that Timberwolves coach Flip Saunders and league MVP Kevin Garnett are planning to fly to California to try to convince NBA veteran Karl Malone to sign with the Wolves. Garnett is headed to Europe on a vacation. And Saunders has a commitment to speak here today. "Malone doesn't even know if he wants to play anymore," said Kevin McHale, Wolves vice president of basketball operations and general manager. "If Malone decides he wants to play, we would love to try to work something out with him."
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/stories/503/4971319.html


----------

